# Anything to do for a beaten up upside down fish



## Jasoncham2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well I finally split up my fry tank to make fry/hospital. My peacock got destroyed in my mbuna tank. I removed the culprits of mean fish but it was too late. He is now in my 10g hospital tank/fry tank. Is there a drastic measure i can do to save his life? I know daily water changes or maybe more than that? I can do some frequent water changes but i will be at work tomorow and i feel like i may not have a day left. I feel like i need to do something right now so he lives. Is there anything i can do to give him the best possible chance at living. He is obviesly ripped up but it just appears to only be scales missing no real deep wounds. He is floating upside down and his brathing isnt labored which gives me some hope because every fish i have ever had would be breathing hard when they were going to die. Sorry this is so long but I know someone can help.


----------



## Jasoncham2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well the good news is the fish is still alive! Still upside down but still alive. I will do a 50% water change this morning and add some melafix but if anyone has any ideas please let me know.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

You've done the most important thing which is to separate him from the other fish. Melafix will help to heal his wounds which in turn may prevent infection. Keep the area around his tank quiet and on the dark side. 
Time will tell if he's going to make it and plenty of fish DO make it after being in the condition your fish is in so hang in there. 

Robin


----------



## Jasoncham2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

Im just kind of worried as he is upside down and doesnt move at all and i keep telling myself he is conserving energy to heal his wounds but i dont know if that is just me being nieve. The fact that he was alive this morning gives me great hope but I just feel so helpless.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

I understand how you feel but really there's nothing more you can do at this point. 
A few years ago I had a fish get beat up in one of my tanks. I removed him to a ten gallon hospital tank where he was so weak that the gentle filter current pushed him around the tank. I didn't see how he could possibly make it but day after day he slowly got better and he eventually had a complete recovery. 
I've read of many such recoveries here on the forum. Not every fish makes it. Sometimes there are internal injuries or the fish is just so stressed from the ordeal that they are too weak to fight off minor infection or something else that they would normally have no problem with.

If you notice any kind of white or gray fuzzy growth on him then you'll need to treat with an antibiotic.

I hope your fish makes it. Please post back with any additional questions or concerns.

Robin


----------



## Jasoncham2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

well i did my water change this morning and 2 minutes after he was dead maybe that was just to much for him. I kept telling myself if he makes it through the night he will be ok and he was fine this morning maybe i should of let the water stay for a few days until he got a little better. man im so pissed. I know auratus are very mean and i had a good mix of them in my tank of a few males and a bunch of females and they were doing great and just minor agression but as soon as i put the peacocks in they went to town on them. I got rid of them and almost took it personal...lol
the other 3 peacocks have some wounds but appear to be getting alot better. this one that dies was a good 5-6 inches. im surprised he got beaten the worst. THanks for the advise but today is a bad day!


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Sorry he didn't make it. I don't think it was anything you did or didn't do that caused him to go. 
Best of luck with the rest of your fish. I've yet to hear anyone report success with Auratus--at least not once they reach maturity. I don't know if I'd call them mean--they're just wired to be territorial and unfortunately the average aquarium doesn't have enough territory for them. They would need a huge tank.

Robin


----------



## Jasoncham2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

I THINK THEYARE AMAZING FISH BUT IM NOT SURE I WOULD WANT TO DEDICATE MY FUTURE 360G TO THEM. THANKS FOR THE HELP AGAIN.


----------

